# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  اسف واعتذار (اعلان)

## مرهف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اثناء عملية نقل الموقع من السيرفر القديم 
لسيرفر جديد وحديث 
حدث عطب فني اخرج الموقع عن الخدمة نهائيا
تم الان اعادة الموقع للسيرفر القديم
وفي محاولة لنقله للسيرفر الجديد
وتحديثه ان شاء الله
لذا من المحتمل ان يخرج الموقع عن الخدمة مجدداً 
او يتقطع الاتصال 
نعتذر لكم عن الازعاج والقلق
مع خالص الود والتقدير
...
*

----------


## azzreem

*بالتوفيق أنشأ الله
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ربنا يوفقعكم و انتم دائما تبحثون عن الافضل للمنتدي
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*نسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*نسأل الله لكم التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*حقيقة افتقدنا المنبر بشدة وربنا يوفق القائمين على أمره
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*نسأل الله لكم التوفيق
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*موفق يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله أخ مرهف
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله بس دخلتوا فينا خولعة شينه ما عرفنا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*البركة في اللمة بيكم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم لما فيه الخير للمنبر والكيان المريخي
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*موفقين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*بالتوفيق انشاءالله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موفقين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

*

----------

